# toolchain->gcc installation (LFS)



## lothar_matthäus (4. Juli 2007)

hallo erstmal,
bin neu hier und habe doch schon einiges gelesen aus diesem forum und da dachte ich mir,
gurkensalat.

habe auch zum einstieg eine kleine frage/problemchen:

vor 2 monaten hatte ralph mal einen beitrag bzgl LFS und der toolchain.nun hatte sich das probelm gelöst indem er beim *.tar.bz2 'en das zielverzeichnis abgegeben hatte.
nun mein einsatz:
ich installiere nach der anleitung "LFS 6.2" und hatte bei der binutils probleme mit dem verzeichnis erzeugen mit dem befehl "mkdir -v ../bin....." ,ok das habe ich dann als SU erledigt und dann habe ich das packt compiliert und installiert, problem was sich dann anfügte war: wenn ich das nächste programm"gcc...tar.bz2" entpackte hatte ich kein platz mehr auf meiner 40GB(1.5swap; 8.5gb hda2; 20gb hda3; 10gb windows), hmmm. dann ging ein licht auf und ich merkte das ich nicht in mein angelegtes user verzeichnis "$LFS/tools" installiert hatte, also: nochmal.
jetzt habe ich die binutils in den /mnt/lfs/tools/ also $LFS/tools installiert nachdem gelöscht (wie in anleitung) und dann habe ich gcc-4.0.3 entpackt(im $LFS/tools/gcc-build/) und mit ./configure ....... die installation vorbereitet, aber: folgende ausgabe nach ein paar configschritten: "configure: error: Building in the source directory is not supportet in this release" 

soll ich das so deuten das ich nicht in $LFS/tools verzeichnis hinein installieren soll?
oder ist diese anweisung egal? wenn nicht egal kann mir dann jemand sagen wo er die gcc entpackt und kompiliert hat?

danke


----------



## deepthroat (4. Juli 2007)

Hi.



			
				lothar_matthäus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gcc-4.0.3 entpackt(im $LFS/tools/gcc-build/) und mit ./configure ....... die installation vorbereitet, aber: folgende ausgabe nach ein paar configschritten: "configure: error: Building in the source directory is not supportet in this release"
> 
> soll ich das so deuten das ich nicht in $LFS/tools verzeichnis hinein installieren soll?


Nein, das bedeutet das man nicht im Quellverzeichnis kompilieren soll.

Normale Vorgehensweise beim kompilieren von GCC:
	
	
	



```
mkdir build_root # erstmal ein Verzeichnis anlegen
cd !$  # in das Verzeichnis wechseln
tar xjf gcc-4.0.3*bz2 # gcc auspacken
mkdir mein_gcc_build  # neues Verzeichnis anlegen!
cd !$ # in Verzeichnis wechseln
../gcc-4.0.3/configure # configure im GCC Quellverzeichnis aufrufen
```
Gruß

PS: Bitte halte dich an Regel 15 der Netiquette (steht auch in rot über dem Textfeld beim Editieren einer Nachricht) und sprich in verständlichen, vollständigen deutschen Sätzen!


----------



## lothar_matthäus (4. Juli 2007)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

ich probiere das kompilieren nocheinmal von vorn da ich in einem englischen Forum gelesen habe, dass man nicht im "$LFS/tools/gcc-build/" sondern in "$LFS/tools/gcc-4.0.3" kompilieren soll.
Daraufhin hab ich den Ordner kopiert und "make bootstrap" ausgeführt aber er hat nichts gemacht, ausser zu sagen,dass er keine Anweisung zum Ausführen gefunden hat.

danke nochmal für beide hinweise.

mfg


----------



## deepthroat (4. Juli 2007)

lothar_matthäus hat gesagt.:


> Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ich probiere das kompilieren nocheinmal von vorn da ich in einem englischen Forum gelesen habe, dass man nicht im "$LFS/tools/gcc-build/" sondern in "$LFS/tools/gcc-4.0.3" kompilieren soll.


Es ist doch völlig Wurscht wie das Verzeichnis heißt. Man darf nur nicht in dem Verzeichnis kompilieren, in dem man die Quelldateien ausgepackt hat.

Also, wenn du den GCC ausgepackt hast in das Verzeichnis $LFS/tools/gcc-4.0.3, dann darfst du *nicht *in diesem Verzeichnis ./configure, make oder sonstiges aufrufen! Du mußt ein leeres Verzeichnis anlegen, welches *nicht *unterhalb des $LFS/tools/gcc-4.0.3 Verzeichnisses ist und dann in diesem Verzeichnis configure, make etc. aufrufen.

Gruß


----------



## Westbär (4. Juli 2007)

Ich hab es so gemacht.

Erst einmal, verlinkst du $LFS/tools => /tools.
Danach gehst du in $LFS/sources, entpackst das verzeichnis.
Danach legst du in $LFS/sources den ordner gcc-build oder was auch immer.
Dort machst du dann ../gcc-4.0.3/configure --prefix=/tools --bla-bla 

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juli 2007)

Gleiches wie fuer GCC (also, dass es nicht im Source-Verzeichnis kompiliert werden soll) gilt uebrigens auch fuer GLibC, und auch fuer BinUtils, obwohl es bei letzteren zumindest keine Fehlermeldung geben sollte wenn man es probiert (war zumindest bei aelteren Versionen so). 

Falls Du LFS installierst um ein schick optimiertes System zu haben koennte Dich vielleicht EasyLFS interessieren.  Falls Du es aber installierst um was zu lernen dann koennte EasyLFS hoechstens fuer Dich interessant werden wenn Du mal neu installieren willst aber Dir die Tipparbeit sparen willst.


----------



## lothar_matthäus (5. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Antielnahme, 
aber gestern abend ist das Laufwerk von meinem Laptop auf dem ich LFS installieren wollte kaputt geganen und jetzt geht die reklamiererei los.(läuft nur noch an und klackt). 

Mit dem kompilieren hatte es geklappt 
aber dann gabs Probleme beim "make bootstrap", da hatte er keine anweisung was er zu tun hat.

Ich kann nur sagen das man mit IBM Notebooks NICHT unbedingt von livecd arbeiten sollte da sonst nach einer Woche das Laufwerk defekt ist, oder man installiert von einem festen Host-System welches auf der Festplatte ist und nicht auf eine leere Festplatte


----------

